# Problème bande noire écran iPad Air



## Gabinio54 (9 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, 

Depuis ce matin, j'ai remarqué que mon iPad Air avait une sorte de défaut: la bande noire en bas de l'écran est plus grosse que celle du haut de l'écran: 
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/24/1433850326-img-0399.jpg

Je me demande donc si c'est un problème ou bien si c'est juste normal.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lauange (9 Juin 2015)

je ne vois rien d'anormal.


----------

